# Unichip problems with 350Z??



## RB's Titan (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey 350Z drivers any of you got a Unichip? I have one in my Titan and it does nothing after using their maps. I heard that Titan and the 350Z both use the 8V ECU model. PM post if you got any information to share.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

RB's Titan said:


> Hey 350Z drivers any of you got a Unichip? I have one in my Titan and it does nothing after using their maps. I heard that Titan and the 350Z both use the 8V ECU model. PM post if you got any information to share.


You have to consider that the map on the ECU is totally different as well as the spec of the engines and sensors.


----------



## RB's Titan (Sep 2, 2005)

Right of course  

.... but what I'm really after is if a non turbo 350Z does the Unichip produce more power over stock ECU? If so how much? Was it custom tuned?

I'm pulling 295rwhp without the chip and was hoping to reach 300rwhp with it using the loaded maps Unichip has. i'm short $735 bills and the 5-9% power.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

RB's Titan said:


> Right of course
> 
> .... but what I'm really after is if a non turbo 350Z does the Unichip produce more power over stock ECU? If so how much? Was it custom tuned?
> 
> I'm pulling 295rwhp without the chip and was hoping to reach 300rwhp with it using the loaded maps Unichip has. i'm short $735 bills and the 5-9% power.


Maybe you nweed to tune it to your motor and not use the pre-loaded maps.


----------



## RB's Titan (Sep 2, 2005)

morepower2 said:


> Maybe you nweed to tune it to your motor and not use the pre-loaded maps.


Yeah problem number two...no tuner in Houston.

Just looking for anyone who uses it and thier feedback. I believe the Nissan 8V ECU is very agressive on it's own.


----------

